# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  First trip in 4 years

## Karen

So, I kind of thought that we had ended our visits to St. Martin, but a date issue happened and we will have been here for 4 days and 3 nights before heading to SBH.  My husband asked me to give it another try.  I'm glad that we did.  We stayed at Esmeralda on Orient Beach and the staff is so awesome!  It's what I needed after the 27th year of teaching gifted 2nd graders, with a few others mixed in.  My husband also started a truss company in NC and is gone 4 days a week.  Pretty stressful year, for sure along with family health issues.  It rained like crazy on our first full day, but we walked down the beach in the afternoon and we both finished reading books today.  It rained again this morning and I was shaking my head a bit since I need some sun...my dermatologist would not agree. :) We have had fabulous food by staying on Orient Beach.  While this may not seem exciting to some, we have seen the French side of the island many times and have dined at most of the most popular restaurants with great results, but we stuck to Orient this time and walked to the restos....with only 3 nights, it was a good choice.  Surprisingly, my best meal was a scallop dish at L'Plantation and his was a Fish Pot at the same place.  We still love L'Astrolabe.  Wonderful mahi for me and their veggies were the best.  I'll report once I'm on the SBH side tomorrow.  Lunch reservations at Gloriette as the villa won't be ready upon our early arrival.

----------


## KevinS

Nice.  The Caribbean has more than one island, and all should be enjoyed.

Lunch at La Gloriette is a fine way to start a visit to SBH.  We've done the same when we've had an early arrival - drop the bags at the still-being-cleaned villa, and then off to La Gloriette for a few hours.  Enjoy!

----------


## andynap

SXM still has some very nice places to stay and the food as always is very good. Have a great time in SBH.

----------


## amyb

I remember when Marlene and Michel Royer opened the dining room, L'Astrolabe. Fine dining. And later enjoyed many dinners at their  charming country French Plantation. Ah,memories.

Enjoy Gloriette...you and Ricky are on a roll!

----------


## Karen

Thanks, all.  Looks like good flying weather in Grand Case!

----------


## Theresa

Looks like we are doing the reverse of your trip. We are currently in the SBH airport waiting for our flight to St. Martin, where we will spend a few days. We are fond of the Orient area as well. Enjoy your stay on SBH.

----------


## dadto6

Glad you had fun at Orient and best wishes for a nice stay on SBH.  Good luck with the new truss company.  I can only imagine how difficult and stressful that must be.  Thankfully, I have the same business for 47-years.

----------


## amyb

Safe flying, friends.  Wishing you clear skies and sunshine.

----------


## Karen

> Looks like we are doing the reverse of your trip. We are currently in the SBH airport waiting for our flight to St. Martin, where we will spend a few days. We are fond of the Orient area as well. Enjoy your stay on SBH.




Great minds enjoy the same islands. Have fun!!!

----------


## Karen

> Glad you had fun at Orient and best wishes for a nice stay on SBH.  Good luck with the new truss company.  I can only imagine how difficult and stressful that must be.  Thankfully, I have the same business for 47-years.



Yep!  Stressful it is, but We are making it work.  This is his 2nd truss business, so he is not new to the rodeo.  He sold the first one that was successful and got bored,  so here we go again.   Thanks for the well wishes!

----------

